
Amoeba-Based Computer Solves Traveling Salesman Puzzle - eaguyhn
https://thenewstack.io/amoeba-based-computer-solves-traveling-salesman-puzzle/
======
gus_massa
Similar posts have been discussed in the past. For example
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18735903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18735903)

Note that the amoeba system finds only an approximated solution, it is not
guarantee to found the best solution. Also, it finds it in linear time (for
some definition of linear). And the graphs are small (8 cities).

So ... this is at best a new nice heuristic. There are plenty of heuristics,
it's not clear that is better than the other heuristics.

The difficult part is guarantee to find the best solution fo large graphs in
non exponential time.

